# Service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!



## frayz (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey lads, 

Just gotta say, how good is the clean and shiny service?

I had a little glitch yesterday when ordrering (@ 2pm!!!), Called John, hes says "no worries mate i'll get it out to you today".

Normally that means, "ill post it when i can be bothered mate" cos thats what many other distributors ive come across are like.

Knock at the door at 9.45am this morning (yes the very next day!!) and here is all my stuff beautifully packaged.:thumb: :thumb: 

Thats amazing, 19 hours and 45 min after placing an order i have all my stuff.:doublesho 

Fantastic service, im dead pleased, 

Thankyou very much Clean&Shiny,:thumb: 

Cant wait to order somethin else


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

If its in stock we get it out the door rapido!!


----------

